# Journo signs up to drive with Uber



## Revhead (Apr 5, 2017)

Now this could be interesting. I wonder what Uber will say about it. Might be a little too much transparency for their liking?
I'd post the link but it's not letting me, although I've fulfilled all the criteria for adding links?
See the motoringuru website.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

http://motoringuru.com.au/myuber-life/super-uber-we-sign-up-to-drive/ is the link

Having read that first article I'm not particularly impressed. "It also needs to be fully insured and roadworthy, so getting a pink slip is part of the process (Uber pays for this)." Since when does Uber pay for pink slips or your car insurance?

Not sure what the guy is usually like as a journalist but I would hope for accurate information in the future


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Poor guy. He's going to starve.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

I am bored already.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

He wrote that article for motoring guru. So was he made redundant or wasnt he


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Jay1960 said:


> He wrote that article for motoring guru. So was he made redundant or wasnt he


Newscorp made him redundant apparently. Don't think they own Motoringuru. He may well be freelancing or have set up that site with a mate after being made redundant.


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Uber paid for my pinkslip to be done


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

CBear said:


> Uber paid for my pinkslip to be done


wow that seems unusual since you need one to be registered anyway and they dont pay for anything else like your rego, DAC etc


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Here in Canberra uber have a place that does it for you. You book a time via the partner app and just take it there.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

CBear said:


> Here in Canberra uber have a place that does it for you. You book a time via the partner app and just take it there.


an actual pink slip or a just an uber vehicle inspection?


----------



## CBear (Apr 17, 2017)

Actual pink slip. Its required in the ACT to gain ride share licence accreditation so maybe that's why.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

oober will send all the pings his way, no doubt...


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Bandy said:


> oober will send all the pings his way, no doubt...


as a new driver he'll get more than average for a few weeks just like every other new driver


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> as a new driver he'll get more than average for a few weeks just like every other new driver


He'll be getting far more than any other newb...


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Bandy said:


> He'll be getting far more than any other newb...


I doubt it. That would require modifications to the algorithm which would hardly be worth it for one freelancing journo who carries no more weight than any other blogger or freelancer


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

SydneyUber Chick said:


> I doubt it. That would require modifications to the algorithm which would hardly be worth it for one freelancing journo who carries no more weight than any other blogger or freelancer


I disagree.
They'll make him the busiest oober stooge ever...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Bandy said:


> He'll be getting far more than any other newb...


Pings?...or arranged rides - the old "cash for (favourable) comments" rort?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Who is the journo?
Uber John Laws?
That would be cool.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Who is the journo?
> Uber John Laws?
> That would be cool.


C'mon, John!
"...You know what I mean".


----------



## Revhead (Apr 5, 2017)

Second instalment now live.
Why can't I post the link . . . I meet all the requirements?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Revhead said:


> Why can't I post the link . . . I meet all the requirements?


Because you are trying to post the missing link.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Revhead said:


> Second instalment now live.
> Why can't I post the link . . . I meet all the requirements?


Revhead, to post links you need to have received at least two 'likes' for your posts.

When I checked your profile, I saw that you had received one like only. I have now given you a second 'like' so you should be able to post links from now on.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Because you are trying to post the missing link.


you b link, you miss it...

that was off the cuff...link


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Bandy said:


> you b link, you miss it...
> 
> that was off the cuff...link


You 'People are funny'!
Just a comment on your Art Link letter.
See if that jogs any memories - cryptic enough?


----------



## Revhead (Apr 5, 2017)

This is starting to get interesting. I wonder if Uber will try and shut him down?
http://motoringuru.com.au/myuber-life/super-uber-devil-detail/


----------



## Ant Farmer (May 28, 2017)

_"That's true but it is probably why the app shows only the pick up point - not the destination - in the 20 seconds you have to accept or decline."_

More like 10 seconds I would say.

Good that he is starting to see the truth. At only 100 trips he is still a newbie ant. Many more harsh realities to come.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ant Farmer said:


> _"That's true but it is probably why the app shows only the pick up point - not the destination - in the 20 seconds you have to accept or decline."_
> 
> More like 10 seconds I would say.
> 
> Good that he is starting to see the truth. At only 100 trips he is still a newbie ant. Many more harsh realities to come.


It's actually 15 seconds.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I am actually suprised Uber haven't worked out who he is and brought him out.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Some quick maths on kilometres travelled per dollar earned has him just south of 60 cents per kilometre before GST is applied. Thats not good.


----------



## ReluctAnt (Jun 1, 2017)

Perhaps he actually needed the money and doing it for an online article was a way to save face. It's like being an uber driver without sinking to that level. Two years later he will probably tell riders "oh yeah I'm only doing this an experiment for journalism".


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ReluctAnt said:


> Perhaps he actually needed the money and doing it for an online article was a way to save face. It's like being an uber driver without sinking to that level. Two years later he will probably tell riders "oh yeah I'm only doing this an experiment for journalism".


Employed journalist's do ok as a rule but if you look at his earnings with Uber once he declares his income from Uber on top of his income from his real job he is for all intentional purposes working for nothing.


----------



## ReluctAnt (Jun 1, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Employed journalist's do ok as a rule but if you look at his earnings with Uber once he declares his income from Uber on top of his income from his real job he is for all intentional purposes working for nothing.


Assuming he is employed and not on pay per article commission


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ReluctAnt said:


> Perhaps he actually needed the money and doing it for an online article was a way to save face. It's like being an uber driver without sinking to that level. Two years later he will probably tell riders "oh yeah I'm only doing this an experiment for journalism".


I thought we were all doing that.


----------



## ReluctAnt (Jun 1, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I thought we were all doing that.


No, you're a writer not a journalist.


----------



## Revhead (Apr 5, 2017)

You're a suspicious bunch.
He's doing it because he needs the money, same as us all - read the first article. He decided to write about it because that's who he is. 
http://motoringuru.com.au/myuber-life/super-uber-we-sign-up-to-drive/


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Just read the article and would have to say he is reporting accurately. Good Journalism all facts are correct and what I also experience.


----------



## Revhead (Apr 5, 2017)

He just posted another one.
http://motoringuru.com.au/myuber-life/super-uber-houston-problem/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Revhead said:


> He just posted another one.
> http://motoringuru.com.au/myuber-life/super-uber-houston-problem/


Thanks Revhead . I enjoy these articles. 
I appreciate you posting the links. Cheers.


----------

